# lost a scute



## dyager (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember I am new here!!!! I found a scute (I think that is the right name) laying in the pen! Do I have any worries here?


----------



## hunterk997 (Sep 12, 2013)

A picture could help figure out the situation. I've never heard of this happening before, though. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok, everybody!!! Listen up: Let's all jump on dyager because he's new!!!

Of course, you know, I'm just kidding, Dan. I really don't think new members have much to worry about here on the Forum. We're a pretty mild group and don't USUALLY antagonize new members.

I'd certainly like to see a picture of the tortoise, the part of the shell with a missing scute.

Sometimes this happens when the light/heat source has been too close to the top of the shell and has burned/killed that portion.

But we really have no way of knowing what you're talking about until we can see it.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 12, 2013)

Im with yvonne,we need to see it,also maybe from ur set up...
Also do u soak the tort does it has a water dish? a cooling spot a hideout a basking spot?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2013)

Your not new, you have three stars and what 72 post. Your open game now buddy . Okay, sorry, little off track. I have to agree with everyone. Pics would really help to determine what it is and what may have happened.


----------



## dyager (Sep 12, 2013)

ha ha ha wow how'd I get the stars? NOw I feel like someone. I will get some pics tomorrow in the light. Remember I was given all these, and some have had health problems, so this could very well have been a heat too close thing. They all have water bowls and mud holes, daily. I have soaked some of them, but some of the bigger ones are 50-80 pounds, but still ne excuse on my end. I will get pics and post tomorrow, thanks friends!


----------



## dyager (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok the photos are attached, hopefully. The tort, Denny Hamlin, seems fine as far as everything else goes.
I separated Cee LO from the female herd and now he comes after me when go in his pen, bumps his shell into me, the whole nine yards. Well not exactly the whole nine! What's his issue.

I also attached a photo of Danica Patrick, she wanted me to! Ha ha


----------



## Saleama (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like he is scraping against something. Are those scratches on the other scutes? I saw one big boy once that hit his shell on an overhang and lost one. Looked a lot like that.


----------



## dyager (Sep 13, 2013)

Saleama said:


> Looks like he is scraping against something. Are those scratches on the other scutes? I saw one big boy once that hit his shell on an overhang and lost one. Looked a lot like that.



There's nothing in the pen for him to scrape on. He came to me that way, where two scutes on top looked kind of crummy, and then this one popped off. Do I need to put anything on the place where it came off, or will nature take its course???


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow. Nice torts. I wouldn't put anything on it if it were me. Only if it starts to look funny. It looks to me like its infected or anything. Almost looks like it has grown over under the one that fell off. See what others say though.


----------



## dyager (Sep 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> Wow. Nice torts. I wouldn't put anything on it if it were me. Only if it starts to look funny. It looks to me like its infected or anything. Almost looks like it has grown over under the one that fell off. See what others say though.



Thanks for weighing in, I will wait. There doesn't seem to be any open cracks or anything that I can tell either.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2013)

No, that's an old injury. There's no need to do any first aid. The blood-supply died so the scute came off. This didn't happen recently, as it takes a while for the keratin to release from the dead bone. Most likely it was burned from being too close to the light/heat source. I'm a little unsure about this, though, because the other tortoise looks perfect. But then, maybe Denny always got to the spot where the light was too low first. 

New keratin and bone is growing underneath that spot of dead bone, and a couple years from now, maybe more, that will all pop off and new shell will come shining through.

When I first got into turtles and tortoises I was told that once an injury, always an injury...the shell would never repair itself. I have since found that this isn't true. It does repair, but it takes a very, very long time.


----------



## dyager (Sep 14, 2013)

I was wondering where you were Yvonne! Thank you for the insight, it makes sense. The pens that all the tortoises were kept in were bad. There were 16 tortoises from different species competing for food and warmth. From what I had seen in the pen, there were a couple lights. low hanging. Once a tortoise got under the light, and the other ones crowded around, there would be no way for any of them to get out of the way if something was wrong. The smaller ones would be trapped in place by the others. , I feel better from your thoughts, and will just keep an eye on Denny. The others are doing good, since I have them separated, and more pens/houses coming soon so they all can have their own spaces without competition. I really like the little desert tortoises! I feed them by hand when I feed them all. They are pretty cool little guys. Thanks again


----------

